# New Life in old building



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I built a steel fill in building years ago, I just painted it and placed a sign on it. The paint has faded and peeled off. So I wanted to give it new life, as many knows here I like working with magic sculpt.
I ordered, to try a new color, I had always used white and always painted dark for the first color.. So I ordered brown from amazon, It works great. I have always wanted to try to hand paint signs on the magic sculpt, so I tried that with very satisfying results. After getting the magic sculpt done, the front windows looked bad so I replaced them. The back, I tried the stucco/adobe style with very happy results.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The base to the sign for the front


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

New windows and front door


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You replaced the windows? What did you use? You Hand Painted all the sign Lettering? 

It looks Great. 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Dennis, yeah what JJ asked, especially how you did the faded "Boots" sign on the side. Very cool

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks JJ and Jerry, I cut out the cross in the steel windows, and made the acrylic windows with the wording lasered in the inside, lasered in reverse. This way it stays cleaner. 
Signs, YES hand painted, all it takes is time, 
Dennis


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

All that work on the back and no finished pic?
Looks a lot better, gonna mosey up closer to the front?
John


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice work Dennis!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*Another Old Building Redone*

I had another structure I built originally at the same time as the above one. I have been toying around with a method to paint a steel structure, would work on plastic or acrylic also. I wanted to paint a structure to represent wood type siding, steel structures are easy for me to build since I own a steel fabricating shop. Steel structures are long lasting if you can get it to look good. Just a one color of paint or powder coating does not work for me. As seen above I have done and perfected the Magic sculpt in several different types. I have used redwood siding added to a structure, and it works and looks very well. The methods I have used requires alot of time, and looks great, but I want to get maybe not great results but just good results, taking less time. 
I now want to kick my butt for not taking pictures of this structure before I started, just imagine this has been sitting outside and looked pretty bad, peeling paint, lots of rust, So I cleaned it up and primed it, Then I painted it with a brown, then a kakie color, a lite tan, I did different wire brush methods to create brushing off the top color to expose the bottom color. Then taking a fine point sharpie, and a good variety of straight edges, I drew in the lines for the boards, nail holes too. 
I added acrylic shingles representing the shake shingle, and the signs.







[/url]IMG_0410[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0434[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]

Closer up view








[/url]IMG_0436[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0433[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0432[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice work! It looks great!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis;

Very nice refurbishing work. (Although I would have expected Doc Holiday rather than Doc Watson. )

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Me likes a lot  How did you make the shingles?

-Jim


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,Beautiful reconstruction! Is that siding really painted on? It looks 3D! I have some details on my Alvarado hotel that need redoing. I think I need to try Magic Sculpt.


----------



## SparkyJoe (Oct 14, 2012)

Dennis,
Easy peasy from there to here....


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I resemble that remark Dave. BTW, beautiful work Dennis.

Doc Watson


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking building rebuilds, Dennis..... They look wonderful....

Even though the good Doc resembles that remark, I wonder what he might be practicing at this time..


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Love the updated looks. Great work mate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze, now the "bots" are coming from the UK!!!

So, the restriction in links in the message don't apply to links on a signature for a newbie.

ARGH!

Greg 910


----------

